# New Wiener Vape Shop, and lab.



## Rooigevaar (26/11/17)

The Wieners are on the move!!! We have found a new home to build our new lab. There was even enough space to open a small retail store here in our home town of Richards Bay. We are extremely proud to present to you The Wiener Vape Shop. 

We had our Grand Opening this Saturday the 25th. 

Here are some pics of the event. We were surprised with the amount of Vapers our town produced on the day.




Wicking in progress



So MANY Vapers!!! (for us at least)



Shelves stocked with Wiener of Course, and also some of the best of the best South Africa has to offer.





Here we are getting ready before opening!





Customers filled the shop the whole day!



More than one red beard in town!






One of our customers taking in some information regarding the Myths of Vaping. 
To the Left the Double doors lead to our new Lab that is still halfway under construction.




Nasty Wick removed, this atty almost ready to go back to its owner with a fresh build and wicks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (27/11/17)

That is awesome @Rooigevaar
Wishing you all the best with it!
And thanks for sharing the photos with annotations. Lovely to see

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Awesome stuff @Rooigevaar ! I might have to make a special trip up to come and see your shop!

Wishing you all the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff @Rooigevaar ! I might have to make a special trip up to come and see your shop!
> 
> Wishing you all the best!



That would be awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (27/11/17)

Silver said:


> That is awesome @Rooigevaar
> Wishing you all the best with it!
> And thanks for sharing the phiotos with annotations. Lovely to see



Thank you!! I learned from your regular posts that annotations makes a post more interesting and informative. I always enjoy yours!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> That would be awesome!!!!!


You should arrange a "Red Beard Appreciation Day" ! Then i would have to attend!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/11/17)

AWESOME STUFF!!! CONGRATS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> Thank you!! I learned from your regular posts that annotations makes a post more interesting and informative. I always enjoy yours!



Indeed @Rooigevaar 
A bit of a backstory makes the pictures so much more interesting to look at!


----------

